# how to remove the old water heater



## eaxebx (7 mo ago)

Hello, I got 2010 water heater that leaked a lot of water in the basement, the water is coming from the inner tank so it needs to be replaced. I am stuck removing the water pipes and gas line. I checked a few youtube videos and none of the water tanks had pipes like mine. They seemed much easier to remove. See attached pictures for my water heater. Looking for advice or youtube videos, thanks!

Do I need to cut the metal pipes to use the parts in the installation kit, the pipes in the installation kit needs threads on at both ends and are a bit too long.





Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com





The cold and hot water pipes (they seem stuck, I tried wrenching the cold water pipe on the right, no movement at the nut)





Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com





The gas pipe that goes into the ignition. I donot even see a valve, not sure how to turn off gas next to the heater, I may have to turn off the main gas line before removal.





Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com









Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

eaxebx said:


> Hello, I got 2010 water heater that leaked a lot of water in the basement, the water is coming from the inner tank so it needs to be replaced. I am stuck removing the water pipes and gas line. I checked a few youtube videos and none of the water tanks had pipes like mine. They seemed much easier to remove. See attached pictures for my water heater. Looking for advice or youtube videos, thanks!
> 
> Do I need to cut the metal pipes to use the parts in the installation kit, the pipes in the installation kit needs threads on at both ends and are a bit too long.
> 
> ...


This is not the forum for you. Look up diy forums. Just be careful with draft and gas. Both are killers.









PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

CALL A PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER YOU DO NOT HAVE THE LEAST IDEAL WHAT YOU ARE DOING


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> CALL A PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER YOU DO NOT HAVE THE LEAST IDEAL WHAT YOU ARE DOING


Especially if he can’t find the out of code gas valve…. Right in front of his face!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Another diy playing with explosives and fire.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Another diy playing with explosives and fire.


We all try it at different ages. I learned respect early on…. Which is good and bad. I never killed someone, or burnt down a building, but I did figure out where to draw the line experimenting with danger… and when to push the limits.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> We all try it at different ages. I learned respect early on…. Which is good and bad. I never killed someone, or burnt down a building, but I did figure out where to draw the line experimenting with danger… and when to push the limits.


In the province where Logtec lives it's a felony to touch gas without licensing. It's even illegal to take virgin lengths of gas pipes off a truck and go put it up on a roof for example without a gas licence.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> In the province where Logtec lives it's a felony to touch gas without licensing. It's even illegal to take virgin lengths of gas pipes off a truck and go put it up on a roof for example without a gas licence.


Hahahahah!!! Yeah!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You sir have no business working on this project. It's obvious you have no clue what you are doing. You are going to get someone killed. And this folks is why there are codes and laws in place that require licensed plumbers and other tradesmen!!! Hire a professional!!!


----------



## PlumbingNewbie (7 mo ago)

It's sad to see how people will risk their lives as well as their families to just save some money. Why chance anything going terribly wrong when you can hire a professional? That added peace of mind is worth the several hundred dollars you will pay. Kind of says a lot about the public and society in general.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PlumbingNewbie said:


> It's sad to see how people will risk their lives as well as their families to just save some money. Why chance anything going terribly wrong when you can hire a professional? That added peace of mind is worth the several hundred dollars you will pay. Kind of says a lot about the public and society in general.


There was a time when I tried to do everything and anything. Now that I’m older I prefer to hire a professional. Even something as simple as an oil change, even though worked at a jiffy lube for a short time. I can hang a door, but it’s going to take my entire weekend and still not be right. Taxes play a big factor too. I could change my oil for less than my mechanic, but that would be less of a tax deduction.
DIY is a false self gratification disease. “Look what I did! It might be totally wrong and dangerous, but I saved money!”


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I know the OP can’t respond, but if the inner tank is leaking and the outer tank isn’t, than how is water leaking? What is the purpose of the outer tank?


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I know the OP can’t respond, but if the inner tank is leaking and the outer tank isn’t, than how is water leaking? What is the purpose of the outer tank?


ptfOHboy


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

I don’t condone the behavior of this particular person, but everyone chimed in about diy stuff. I do everything myself. From engines and clutches, to brakes and oil on cars. Wiring, finish work, roofing, tile etc. My dad taught me to be self sufficient and self reliant.
The attitude and lessons he taught me are why I’m learning to be a good plumber. Solving problems and fixing things sometimes without the right tools and sometimes by trial and error. I certainly had my first HWT under my belt long before I became a plumber, and frankly before I was 16. 
I understand that this isn’t the place for diy, and this particular person is unfit for the job that they wanted to attempt. But I don’t understand why so many professionals (especially here) are against being self reliant.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> ...... But I don’t understand why so many professionals (especially here) are against being self reliant.


Because people enjoy taking firm stances, it makes them feel more substantial as a person.

I do everything Myself that I can, often not because I want to, but because I have to. Going to be that way with a lot more things given how difficult it is getting to find labor.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I know the OP can’t respond, but if the inner tank is leaking and the outer tank isn’t, than how is water leaking? What is the purpose of the outer tank?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I don’t condone the behavior of this particular person, but everyone chimed in about diy stuff. I do everything myself. From engines and clutches, to brakes and oil on cars. Wiring, finish work, roofing, tile etc. My dad taught me to be self sufficient and self reliant.
> The attitude and lessons he taught me are why I’m learning to be a good plumber. Solving problems and fixing things sometimes without the right tools and sometimes by trial and error. I certainly had my first HWT under my belt long before I became a plumber, and frankly before I was 16.
> I understand that this isn’t the place for diy, and this particular person is unfit for the job that they wanted to attempt. But I don’t understand why so many professionals (especially here) are against being self reliant.


I completely agree with you. However, since I started my own business I have really started to change my way of thinking. My time is wort X. Can I pay someone less and add it to my tax deductions? When a repair comes along that isn’t in my benefit, sure, I’ll give it a shot. Thanks to a member and friend here I fixed my furnace after a flood. I plan on a new hvac system next year. I’ll rip the old out, do the NG… the rest is up to the ones who know.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PlumbingNewbie said:


> It's sad to see how people will risk their lives as well as their families to just save some money. Why chance anything going terribly wrong when you can hire a professional? That added peace of mind is worth the several hundred dollars you will pay. Kind of says a lot about the public and society in general.


That's because they do not think about that at all. Ignorance.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I don’t condone the behavior of this particular person, but everyone chimed in about diy stuff. I do everything myself. From engines and clutches, to brakes and oil on cars. Wiring, finish work, roofing, tile etc. My dad taught me to be self sufficient and self reliant.
> The attitude and lessons he taught me are why I’m learning to be a good plumber. Solving problems and fixing things sometimes without the right tools and sometimes by trial and error. I certainly had my first HWT under my belt long before I became a plumber, and frankly before I was 16.
> I understand that this isn’t the place for diy, and this particular person is unfit for the job that they wanted to attempt. But I don’t understand why so many professionals (especially here) are against being self reliant.


I agree with you, I DIY everything at my house, my van, and my personal vehicles. I enjoy the challenge and satisfaction of doing it. The project I’ve been working on lately is figuring out why my 2 stroke outboard boat motor is running sluggish under load. I think I figured it out and fixed it but I have to take it out on the water to know for sure. I’m not taking it out on the holiday weekend because it’ll be crowded out there so I’ll probably take it out next weekend to know for sure. I’m going on a weeklong fishing trip soon and want to make sure it’s running good.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

CDC Apprentice has a week coming up this summer to learn small engine repair.


----------

